# Greetings from Finland!



## ilmeri (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everybody and frosty greetings from Finland!

My name is Ilmari Hakkola and i work as the head of audio at Rovio Entertainment, better known as the company behind Angry Birds and Bad Piggies.

At Rovio, we do most of our music in-house with my lovely sister Salla. We usually split the work so that she composes (she's more traditionally trained composer whereas i'm more self-taught computer geek) and i produce, but i also compose a lot.

I'm very excited to be a part of this community, it seems like there's a lot of talent, knowledge and inspiration around!

Be sure to check out the first episodes of Toons which will be launched this weekend through our games!

All the best,

Ilmari


----------



## Tatu (Mar 14, 2013)

Morjens! o-[][]-o


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome. I am new to this forum too , and so far I am learning a lot and making better decisions in my purchases because of it. Coming from a background in djing and trance/psy trance I am excited to begin working on ambient and cinematic production. I'm sure you will meet a lot of interesting people on here , and make a lot of contacts in the future. There's a lot of good information here and interesting topics to peak your interest. There are also good responses to new products out there as users in this forum are usually honest with their opinions. Again , welcome.


----------



## devastat (Mar 16, 2013)

Great to see you here Ilmari, and welcome to the forum! 
I am certain you have a great deal of knowledge to share with us in here =o


----------



## Vartio (Mar 24, 2013)

Moikka!


----------



## Resoded (Mar 24, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

